# Lavadora Bosch MAXX 7 rompe la resistencia calefactora



## jvsastre (Sep 25, 2016)

Hola tengo esta lavadora que en la fase final del centrifugado empieza a hacer mucho ruido y como consecuencia el tambor ha rozado en la resistencia y la ha cortado.

En vacío he probado con lo mano a hacer fuerza en el tambor hacia abajo y girarlo y no se ve que roce en la resistencia, parece que gira perfectamente y sin ningún ruido raro. El proceso de lavado lo hace perfecto, solo en el centrifugado es cuando roza.

Pienso que pudieran ser los rodamientos, pero ¿porqué en vacío gira bien? ¿Qué opináis?

Saludos


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 25, 2016)

Son los rulemanes y quizás también la estrella del tambor


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 25, 2016)

> El proceso de lavado lo hace perfecto, solo en el centrifugado es cuando roza.



en el centrifugado se genera mucha fuerza centrifuga, que no creo que con la mano la logres, por eso la falla.
solo te queda desarmar y revisar rulemanes (rodamientos, baleros), tensores, contrapeso, etc...
te dejo un diagrama *similar* a tu llavadora para que te guies
trata de sacar fotos del avance a ver como ayudamos


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias, parece una avería bastante complicada de reparar y no se si merece la pena. Tendría que comprar los rodamientos, reten y la junnta de la cuba además de la resistencia. He visto que la cuba lleva unas pestañas aparte de los tornillos, que son prácticamente imposibíe de soltar. En un video vi que para abrir la cuba en sus 2 mitades rompían estas pestañas y luego para volver a unirla solo le ponían los tornillos, no se si es buena idea..., si me animo os iré contando.

Si estuviera mal el eje o la estrella, ¿eso lo venden suelto?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 25, 2016)

Antes de tirar-descartar  . . .  *a desarmar*  , creo que con rodamientos y retenes nuevos ya andarás , la junta yo he dejado la misma.

 Si no usas temperatura , se desconecta la resistencia y listo

 Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 25, 2016)

> Si no usas temperatura , se desconecta la resistencia y listo



me guta, esa respuesta, pense lo mismo, y te da tiempo a ver como lo desarmas....


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 26, 2016)

Lo de soltar los cables de la resistencia fue lo primero que hice para poder probarla, ya que al picarse la resistencia saltaba el diferencial, los solte por abajo sin necesitad de quitar ni un tornillo.

He estado preguntando al servicio técnico y me dice que probablemente esté rota la pieza en forma de estrella donde va el eje y que los rodamientos estarán bien. Le tengo que dar el modelo exacto, para ver si eso se puede comprar separado o haya que comprar todo el tambor.

La lavadora al ponerle mucha carga hace ruidos pero como de golpes.


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 26, 2016)

Si no sos del palo, no te metas a desarmar,tenes que tener un minimo de conocimientos y herramientas,el problema esta en la estrella (pieza 1026210 del diagrama),ahora ,para llegar ahi tenes que pasar por los rulemanes y el sello que valen poco y no cambiarlos seria ridiculo.


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 26, 2016)

El diagrama no coincide con el modelo de mi lavadora, ya que según el despiece del diagrama la resistencia está en la parte de atrás y en mi lavadora está por adelante.
Mi lavadora es este modelo: WAE20460EP/08 y por lo que he podido ver la cruceta va unida al tambor y no se puede cambiar solo la cruceta, hay que cambiar el conjunto de tambor+cruceta


----------



## sta2877 (Sep 26, 2016)

Respetuosamente te reitero,si no sos del palo ,no te metas,hay que tener algo de experiencia.
Pd:en el diagrama aclaran que no se trata de tu maquina y es solo a titulo de muestra,basicamente son todas iguales, y SI se puede cambiar la cruzeta sola sin cambiar el tambor y otra mas, sacarle los cables a la resistencia no soluciona tu problema de ruidos.


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 26, 2016)

sta2877, se ve que no me lees o no estas por la labor de ayudar. Dime cuando he dicho yo que soltando los cables de la resistencia  resolvería el problema?

He dicho claramente que solté los cables para poder poner en marcha la lavadora y determinar cual era el problema mecánico que tiene, ya que al estar picada saltaba el diferencial y no podía ponerla en marcha.

Te agradecería que si no quieres ayudar no dijeras nada.

Dejo una foto de la cruceta+tambor de mi máquina. 

A ver como separas la cruceta del tambor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2016)

El Bosch es el mismo que los viejos Aurora de Argentina , la única variante es que según el modelo llevaban distinta medida de rodamiento y ergo , distintos grosores de eje.


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 26, 2016)

jvsastre dijo:


> A ver como separas la cruceta del tambor...



Sacando los 3 remaches que se ven, se separa la cruzeta del tambor. Luego con la cruzeta nueva, vienen 3 tornillos con tuerca y contratuerca de acero inoxidable, para reemplazarlos.


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 26, 2016)

He preguntado en la tienda de repuestos y me dicen que la cruceta no se vende suelta y tengo que comprar todo el conjunto. Me han dado precio de 180 euros por el conjunto + la resistencia y si quiero montaje 60 euros mas.


----------



## pepelui01 (Sep 26, 2016)

Acá, en Argentina, es normal el cambio de la estrella. Pero ya lo dijo Dosmetros, *"a desarmar"*, y ver qué se ha roto. A lo mejor son solo los rodamientos.....


----------



## jvsastre (Sep 28, 2016)

Pues curiosamente no ha vuelto a hacer ningún ruido raro y parece que lava bien, así que le he puesto una resistencia nueva y a esperar a ver que pasa.


----------

